# Buy, finance or lease first work truck?



## Mike Finley

Long bed, all day, no doubt. 1/2 ton will get you by but with a 3/4 ton you'll never spend any time wishing you had bought it. Gas consuption shouldn't be too different. 

It's going to suck either way.:laughing:

Towing or not? That's a big decider.


----------



## BobsLandscaping

If you find a deal on a short bed make sure you have enough cash to get one of those bed extenders. A long bed is real nice to have but often the nicer cabs are in front of a short box truck.

You might be able to find a 7700GVW F-150 for $8,000.


----------



## Winchester

Honestly.... I'd get an econoline.

*You can fit more stuff easily, it's dry inside, less likely to have things stolen, you can organize thiings more easily, make permanent shelving, and it can be a billboard on wheels.*

I've got a '95 econoline (E150) with a straight six and a 2008 Toyota Tacoma Double Cab (V6).

I put up to 12' long lumber in the back of my truck with the tailgate down no problem. Sheets are a little more annoying, but easily doable.

When I bought my truck I wanted a light V6 for fuel economy since I don't haul that much stuff, but something that still could work if I needed it to every once in a while. I was between the tacoma and a dodge dakota, but after test-driving the tacoma I _had_ to go with it.

The econoline is way better for everything work related I can put in 10' long lumber with the back doors closed and 4x8 sheets no problem. It fits A LOT of stuff back there too.

My E150 was $2500 + $350 for lettering both sides and back. If you're starting out this is the perfect thing to do until you start making money. Just make sure it's in good condition (and keep an emergency fund for repairs) :laughing:


----------



## rbsremodeling

I lease with a service package and pay up front for additional miles.

It has always worked out. The wear and tear are minimal by the time you factor in the write off on the vehicle. many a 1-2 k max that what insurance is for. get a $250 deductible


----------



## Kiner

Just thought I'd follow up and tell you all what happened.

Yesterday I bought a White 2005 Ford F-250 XLT long bed. It has everything that I wanted - 3/4 ton, white, long bed, extended cab.

I got an excellent deal on it as well. I brought along a friend of mind who is a corporate M&A negotiator and he got the dealership to take the price from 17,500 down to 13,500 taxes in. The dealership even threw in a headache rack, tie-down bars and a tool box.

As for payment, I decided to finance even though I had the opportunity to buy outright. If I had bought the truck outright I would make myself pretty cash-broke. I will need cash to finance materials for upcoming projects. My loan is through my bank, and my payments are reasonable for me - about 200 bucks a month.

Thanks for your help on this decision.


----------



## Cole82

Kiner said:


> I will need cash to finance materials for upcoming projects.


 I NEVER do this. I allways get material cost up front.


----------



## Kiner

Yeah? okay.


----------



## Mike Finley

Kiner said:


> Just thought I'd follow up and tell you all what happened.
> 
> Yesterday I bought a White 2005 Ford F-250 XLT long bed. It has everything that I wanted - 3/4 ton, white, long bed, extended cab.
> 
> I got an excellent deal on it as well. I brought along a friend of mind who is a corporate M&A negotiator and he got the dealership to take the price from 17,500 down to 13,500 taxes in. The dealership even threw in a headache rack, tie-down bars and a tool box.
> 
> As for payment, I decided to finance even though I had the opportunity to buy outright. If I had bought the truck outright I would make myself pretty cash-broke. I will need cash to finance materials for upcoming projects. My loan is through my bank, and my payments are reasonable for me - about 200 bucks a month.
> 
> Thanks for your help on this decision.


Sounds like you've got one thing off your to do list. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kiner

Mike Finley said:


> Sounds like you've got one thing off your to do list. :thumbsup:


Yep. Now I'm tool shopping. But that beckons a whole new thread.


----------



## BobsLandscaping

For tools shop Husqvarna and Structron. Can't go wrong.


----------



## Crock

Mike Finley said:


> Long bed, all day, no doubt. 1/2 ton will get you by but with a 3/4 ton you'll never spend any time wishing you had bought it. *Gas consuption shouldn't be too different. *
> 
> It's going to suck either way.:laughing:
> 
> Towing or not? That's a big decider.


uh that couldnt be further from the truth,
at least comparing mine. 
the ford 1/2 ton daily driver gets about 15 mpg. w/o trailer
and my chevy 3/4 gets about 6 or 7 mpg. w/o trailer


----------

